# Reptiles!



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Guys! Just wanted to share a few pics of my reptiles.

I was also thinking of getting some green Anoles at some point. I think they are pretty neat little lizards if cared for properly.

I am Keeping my two Mountain horned dragons in a 65 gal at the moment and hoping to expand to something much larger say a 150gal if I can find a used one. I can pickup if anyone has something that size laying around.

Gaia









Lutt









Cant wait to see other reptile keepers and their setups .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I love them! MH dragons are one of the more overlooked lizards in my opinion. They are really nice to keep.. I never got to keep any myself but we had them at superpet while I worked there. Some of my very favorite little critters


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry, these pics will only last till march1st2012


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha aren't they unique. Very tame reptiles Cid. If you ever do look into getting some and need info on them ask away .

Lol very cool photos Will, great enclosure.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Show and sell*

Hey Guys the Port Credit Reptile shows aren't just for Reptiles anymore!
Fish and aquatic plants are more than welcome.Tables are about $150.00
Awesome turnout for the Woodbine site Feb 26th. Think about it

Gavin


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow Will that is quite an impressive bunch of Silk worms haha, do you grow them yourself? Nice Animals . The Chameleon looks amazing.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

These are all photos from the past. I bought the silkworms and grew them till the batch is all fed off. Those probably didn't last a week.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

wow the colour on that chameleon is stunning


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

indeed!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

How about some pyggys...

Taken on day of birth:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh they are just the sweetest!


----------



## jesposito (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow... soooooo cool!!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

*Chinese Water Dragon!*

hopefully i can take him with me to university next year


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ChuckRum said:


> hopefully i can take him with me to university next year


Awesome, photo 2 is badass.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

My new additions. Male is brown at the moment showing off, female is the green out of focus one lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

cooool anoles! <3


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They are doing great! the female was very skinny though. luckly in two days she has eaten 3 crickets and 2 flies and drinking a lot, quite a bit for a little anole. the male has about 6 flies and a cricket just today! lol.


----------

